# [SOLVED] - kernel 2.6.7 + nvidia = ??

## Ateo

Anyone else having issues with any 2.6.7 kernel series and nvidia boards/video cards?

I have an ASUS A7N8X (nvidia chipset) and a e-Ge-Force 5200 FX and for whatever reason, no version of 2.6.7 works with this hardware. I am thinking it is most likely the mobo chipset that it does not want to work with because my server also has an e-ge-force video card and that currently runs the development 2.6.7 kernel just fine....

I have been trying to use the new 2.6.7 series, trying each release canidate,  for some time now with no success. The issue is when the system boots and loads gdm, I get a nice black screen with a blue, fuzzy purple bar at the bottom. No mouse, no real image, no options. The only thing I can do is reboot they system back into a working kernel...

P.S. I recompile the nvidia drivers after each kernel install.

Anyone?Last edited by Ateo on Sun Jul 11, 2004 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kai

try searching the forums, there are many threads dealing with similar issues.

are you using the vanilla kernel?  did you disable the 4k stacks?

----------

## Ateo

I have tried the development and mm-sources 2.6.7 series which includes release canidates. 4kb stack IS disabled. 

Please understand, this is only an issue with 2.6.7 series. I am currently running 2.6.6-mm1 with no issues.

My search string was "nvidia AND 2.6.7" since those 2 strings are the culprit of my issue. Of the 5 pages, I found one thread that was somewhat on the same lines but did not provide the solution. Any suggestions on what search string to use? I would not have posted this thread had I found a solution...

----------

## Jorgo

I have exactly the same problem on Asus A7N8X-Deluxe V2.

When switching from kernel 2.6.6 to 2.6.7 im unable to load the nvidia-module. 

The module was fresh compiled after rebooting.

There are a few other problems.

- freezes while booting

- strange behavior of other modules

- calculation dependancies failed

... 

When the system is up running there is no problem

I will now check wether there is APIC and/or LOAPIC enabled?

I did a make oldconfig with the 2.6.6 config-file.

Greets

Jorgo

----------

## kai

what nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx versions are you using?

are you using xfree or xorg?

make sure /usr/src/linux is pointing at the right kernel.

I got this working last night using the 2.6.7 development-sources and nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4 and nvidia-glx 1.0.5336-r2.  I haven't had any luck getting the mm-sources kernel working, but the development-sources have been working just fine.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Did you try NvAGP instead of AGPGART?

(disable agpgart in the kernel and add 'Option "NvAGP" "1"' to your xorg.conf/XF86Config)

To the one with the Dependency error:

Did you make a "modules-update"?

Did you run "make modules_install"?

----------

## kai

what about this thread?

try adding /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh to your local.start

----------

## Jorgo

2.6.7 development-sources with nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4 and nvidia-glx 1.0.5336-r2

latest xorg-ebuild.

symlink to kernel-sources is correct

APIC and/or LOAPIC are both disabled

did modules_update force - now rebooting ...

----------

## Jorgo

ok - first clean boot without errors.

Nvidia driver is working now!

Thanks a lot!

----------

## DaSilentStorm

Thanks for the tip with the new nvidia drivers.

Worked perfect for me  :Smile: 

----------

## apmurray

Is anyone finding that when they logout (using gdm) that the whole system hangs?? I think it does this as it is trying to shutdown the current Xsession..

can't see any errors in XFree log though..

otherwise 2.6.7 and new nvidia drivers work fine but this is giving me the shits as i can't shutdown properly...

EDIT:

Just realised that I had 4k stack sizes enabled... 

now with old 8k all seems good..

----------

## Ateo

Thanks for everyone's replies. I encountered a printing issue that consumed the time I wanted to spend on this issue. I will tackle this issue when I tackle my print issue.

thanks

----------

## gkmac

As soon as X starts, my screen remains totally black until a reboot. Console switching using Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect.

I've tried gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 with 8k stacks always set, with and without agpart, with and without APIC. Recompiled nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx after every kernel recompile.

Tried putting Option "NvAGP" "1" into xorg.conf.

Still nothing but permament black... and Xorg.0.log shows absolutely no errors or warnings whatsoever.

----------

## kai

What nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx versions are you using?  have you tried vanilla development-sources?

----------

## Ateo

 *kai wrote:*   

> What nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx versions are you using?  have you tried vanilla development-sources?

 

I am using:

```
*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 6,661 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

I personally have not recently tried the vanilla sources. To be honest, those were the first I ever tried when I moved to gentoo. Unfortunately, my experience with it was poor except that was over a year ago. Should I give the vanilla-sources another go?

----------

## kai

the vanilla sources worked for me.  I would suggest trying them.

how long have you been using xorg?  have you updated your opengl interface?

```
# opengl-update xorg-x11
```

----------

## Ateo

 *kai wrote:*   

> the vanilla sources worked for me.  I would suggest trying them.

 

Well, the thing is that my system works just fine with 2.6.6-mm1. I'd prefer not to downgrade to the 2.4 series.

```
epitaph root # emerge -p vanilla-sources

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.4.26
```

 *kai wrote:*   

> how long have you been using xorg?  have you updated your opengl interface?
> 
> ```
> # opengl-update xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

I updated my opengl interface after the most recent xorg was built on my system.

*stumped*

----------

## kai

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, the thing is that my system works just fine with 2.6.6-mm1. I'd prefer not to downgrade to the 2.4 series.

 

I meant the vanilla 2.6 sources, not the 2.4 sources!

```
# emerge development-sources
```

I'm afraid I won't be much more help, you've done everything I can think of.

----------

## Ateo

Kai,

I will try the plain sources from kernel.org. hehe. That is about the only thing I haven't tried.

Thanks so much for your help. People like you make gentoo worthwhile. =)

----------

## fvant

hmm, i don't even get to building the module, any ideas what's causing this ?

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-5336................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-5336-2.6-20040521.patch...                                                                                                [ ok ] * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-5336-fix-makefile-for-2.6.patch...                                                                                        [ ok ] * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-5336-basic-sysfs-support-v2.patch...                                                                                      [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

Unable to determine kernel version.

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

----------

## fvant

OK, i need to fix the stacksize first and try again

----------

## Geridil

I've the development-sources kernel and this problem:

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.6/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

What should I do?

Is there a solution today?

Hardware: (motherboard ASUS A7N8X-X ----- Graphic Card MSI FX 5200 128DDR)

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
```

emerge info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.6)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

distcc 2.13 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distcc sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dvd dvdr encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python quicktime readline sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tetex truetype usb x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

nvidia-kernel & nvidia.glx:

```

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.4496

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4496

      Size of downloaded files: 5,005 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: XFree86 GLX libraries for the NVIDIA's X driver

      License:     NVIDIA
```

make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx mmx2 sse 3dnow gtk gtk2 cups foomaticdb ppds usb opengl alsa dvd cdr dvdr X -qt -kde -gnome"

FEATURES="distcc"

DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

uhci_hcd               27536  0 

snd_intel8x0           28968  0 

snd_ac97_codec         56324  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18848  1 snd_mpu401_uart

forcedeth              12032  0 

ohci_hcd               16644  0 

nvidia_agp              5788  1 

agpgart                26920  1 nvidia_agp

snd_seq_oss            28800  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44944  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6408  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            47396  0 

snd_pcm                78216  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9092  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              19460  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    43364  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device, snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

ntfs                  100076  2 

parport_pc             26432  1 

lp                      8872  0 

parport                32968  2 parport_pc,lp

sbp2                   20872  0 

ohci1394               29700  0 

ieee1394               88756  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25856  0 

ehci_hcd               23812  0 

usbcore                87772  6 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Kenel by Genkernel:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

CONFIG_M486=y

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

# CONFIG_WD80x3 is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRA is not set

# CONFIG_SMC9194 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

CONFIG_HP100=m

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## gkmac

As far as I can tell, everyone who's complained about this issue (including me) seem to be using nForce 2 chipset based motherboards.

Can everyone here confirm if there have or have not got an nForce 2 chipset, and whether they have or have not had problems?

----------

## thechris

kt333 here and i've had issues with nvidia + 2.6.6 or 2.6.7

2.6.6 gave the "invalid module format" that was fixed with a patch.

2.6.7 loaded the module, but X would fail to initialize it.

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

i865pe here, with the same problem.  The patched loaded the module, but doesnt seem to be working.  (unless there is no nvidia screen in it)

----------

## arskq

I have asus a7n8x-e deluxe and nvidia 5900xt. I haven't had any problems with them (other than stupid user things...)  Previously I had gentoo's 2.6.5 -kernel and now I have vanilla 2.6.7.

(if someone has the same mb could that person tell me if the onboard GB-lan and/or Asus' own wireless card are supported by the kernel?)

----------

## orick

Hi,

I had similar problems with the latest 2.6.7-gentoo-r5 kernel and nvidia,emerging the latest masked nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 solved my problem:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -Dv nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel
```

However, unfortunately updating with emerge -uDV world insists to bring back the older, stable, nvidia versions. So, until these new nvidia versions are marked stable you should reemerge the latest ones after a world update.

----------

## dat

I had the same problem..  Turning off the 4k and upgrading nvidia-glx / nvidia-kernel worked.  Thanks!

----------

## Ateo

I have an nforce2 mobo chipset. And this occurs with all 2.6.7 kernels (on my system).

MoBo: ASUS A7X8N Deluxe

Vid Card: e-GeForce FX 5200

Xserver: xorg-x11

Configuring driver "nv", as opposed to the driver "nvidia", in my xorg.conf seems to have solved the issue. However, I still have nvidia as the loaded module in my modules.autoload file.

```
Section "Device"

Identifier      "NVIDIA"

#Driver         "nvidia"

Driver          "nv"

EndSection

```

The problem: it's not the driver I want to use but it's a fix for now. It appears to render just fine, in general, but I have noticed that it cannot redraw window resizing as well.

Question is... is this a conflict between xorg-x11 and the nvidia module?

----------

## Rcomian

Yes, I'm having very similar problems with a similar setup:

Processor: AMD 2800

Motherboard: Biostar M7NCD 

Chipset: nforce 2

VideoCard: Ge-force 5700

XServer: XFree86 (not Xorg)

With the previous drivers (5336) the card would start, then draw a pretty, random, purple set of dots at the bottom of the screen. The machine would continue to work for a while (if you logged in via ssh), but eventually get slower then everything would stop.

I tried the new drivers and the latest kernel (gentoo-dev-sources, r8 & nvidia drivers 6106) and the problem has shifted slightly to just a blank screen. I can kill X via ssh and continue working from the consoles.

If I just change the system to use my old 2.6.5 setup, it all works beautifully.

The 2.6.7 kernel config was based on the 2.6.5's setup, using make old config.

I've tried these without success:

Using nvagp in the X config file instead of the kernel's agp driver.

Ensure that 4k stacks are disabled (not a problem with the latest driver anyway).

Ensure that acpi is off.

Ensure that regparms is off.

I run NVMakeDevices.sh from the local.start file, it does run, and I have the nvidia devices in the /dev/ directory (/dev/nvidia0  /dev/nvidiactl)

I just get a blank screen on starting X. The bootsplash framebuffer works fine.

If I use the kernel 2.6.5 (yes, that one with all the local exploits that are patched in 2.6.7) then it works fine. The vesa driver works fine too, although without acceleration. I haven't tried running UT2004 with the vesa driver, and I don't think I want to.

For what it's worth, I've got my nvidia.log file on the web:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/j.tupper/nvidia-problem/nvidia-bug-report.log

I've also got the current kernel config:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/j.tupper/nvidia-problem/config

And the old 2.6.5 config that _does_ work:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/j.tupper/nvidia-problem/old-working-config-2-6-5

Is this worth raising as a bug on gentoo, or even nvidia's site?

----------

## dark_priest

 *gkmac wrote:*   

> As far as I can tell, everyone who's complained about this issue (including me) seem to be using nForce 2 chipset based motherboards.
> 
> Can everyone here confirm if there have or have not got an nForce 2 chipset, and whether they have or have not had problems?

 

problems aye, got a AGP GeForce MX 200

(turning off the 4K kernel hack as we speak)

----------

## ewildgoose

Actually I have a very similar config to you.  GForce MX200, but Asus P4C800 P4 motherboard (hyperthreading on). Using 2.6.7 -mm4 kernel and the latest 5xxx nvidia drivers (havent tried the 6xxx ones)

Same issue, running startx leaves a load of fuzz at the bottom of the screen, but apparently the machine isn't dead, you can still blindly switch to a console and force it to reboot.

I tried both agpgart and nvidiaagp, neither help, however, forcing agpmode=0 (or whatever the option is) in XF86Config does at least allow me to start X (This may be a temp workaround for others?  Just disable AGP altogether).

Any clues would be appreciated.  It looks like an AGP issue though

----------

## Ateo

I have applied the same steps as Rcomian:

 *Rcomian wrote:*   

> I've tried these without success:
> 
> Using nvagp in the X config file instead of the kernel's agp driver.
> 
> Ensure that 4k stacks are disabled (not a problem with the latest driver anyway).
> ...

 

I downloaded kernel 2.6.7 from kernel.org also without success. Currently, I am running development-sources 2.6.6 and everything works fine. The only way I have successfully started X with a 2.6.7 kernel is by using driver "nv". Otherwise, a black screen is rendered.

Blah. Is this turning out to be a kernel issue?

----------

## dark_priest

it also keeps saying the modules dont exist :S

wether i compile in the nvidia in in the kernel, as a module or download it as nvidia-kernel. it keeps saying it doenst exist :S

----------

## ewildgoose

There are two issues being intermingled here.  If you can't build the module, or you have errors inserting it, then this ISN'T the issue that was described.  

The issue under discussion is a 2.6.7 kernel and the nvidia module loading successfully, but as X starts, the screen gets corrupted and won't show anything other than garbage.  Log files show a successful start though...!

In my case (and can others try), turning off AGP in XF86Config makes X startup ok.  Also switching to a different driver (eg nv) is ok

----------

## Ateo

 *ewildgoose wrote:*   

> There are two issues being intermingled here.  If you can't build the module, or you have errors inserting it, then this ISN'T the issue that was described.  
> 
> The issue under discussion is a 2.6.7 kernel and the nvidia module loading successfully, but as X starts, the screen gets corrupted and won't show anything other than garbage.  Log files show a successful start though...!
> 
> In my case (and can others try), turning off AGP in XF86Config makes X startup ok.  Also switching to a different driver (eg nv) is ok

 

Yea. Using the "nv" driver loads X just fine. However, it's the generic nvidia driver and does not have opengl support.

I'll probably keep doinking around until I get it to work.... If I can... otherwise, fuck it.

----------

## ewildgoose

At risk of repeating myself, does 

NvAGP "0"

(Which turns off AGP) work for you?

----------

## Cid

i just emerged the 6106 version of the nvidia-kernel and X loads with the "nvidia" driver, but i can only get a resolution of 1024x768. my XF86Config is the same, so the 1280x1024 option is still in there, but it won't accept it. however, when i use the "nv" driver all the resolutions work fine.

anyone know why this would be happening?

----------

## ewildgoose

what does "not accept" mean?  For me the new driver won't work at all in 1280x1024 with AGP, and it fails to even start with agp disabled (some message about option cannot be set...)  Previously disabling AGP was enough and so I have rolled back to 5336

I haven't tried a lower resolution though...

----------

## Cid

what i meant by "not accept" is that the res is in my XF86Config, but it uses a lower res that is also listed. so it's not accepting my higher res option for some reason. i can start X with the "nvidia" driver, but it only starts at 1024x768, not at my desired 1280x1024, but with "nv" 1280x1024 works fine.

----------

## Ateo

 *ewildgoose wrote:*   

> At risk of repeating myself, does 
> 
> NvAGP "0"
> 
> (Which turns off AGP) work for you?

 

No. it does not.

----------

## dark_priest

me neither

----------

## hotwok

same problem nforce2 mobo and geforce4 ti4200. startx results in a black screen, generic driver works fine but slowwww tried 1.0.5336 & 1.0.6106 nvidia-kernel.

-------------------------

update

my problem solved, it was hardware related a cable in the monitor cable (sync?) was loose. now running fine on 2.6.7-love5+ACPI+APIC+HPET+4K Stack+USB2 & nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106. thank god i was going insane  :Very Happy: Last edited by hotwok on Thu Jul 08, 2004 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dark_priest

you're lucky  :Smile: 

mine sais there ISNT a kernel module  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rcomian

 *ewildgoose wrote:*   

> At risk of repeating myself, does 
> 
> NvAGP "0"
> 
> (Which turns off AGP) work for you?

 

Just tried it again to be sure, and it makes no difference at all. I'm gonna read up on the option and try some other bits.

I even turned off digital vibrance in case that did something :/

----------

## hotwok

seems like my AGP is dead to. agpgart + nvidia_agp is loaded

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

tried with Option "NvAGP" "0" in xorg.conf and to use nvidia agp instead of agpgart still no luck. guess im going back to 2.6.5 i need my daily dose of enemy territory ^^

----------

## FairWitness

Yeah, I had to remove all the old nvidia modules and reemerge.  I was getting the API mismatch problem. 

Solved and I'm now using the 2.6.5-r1 sources with the newest nvidia 1.0.6106 drivers. Works fantastic.  Good thread.

----------

## Rcomian

 *hotwok wrote:*   

> seems like my AGP is dead to. agpgart + nvidia_agp is loaded
> 
> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Disabled
> ...

 

NvAGP 0 turns off AGP entirely. From the nvidia readme:

		0 : disable agp 

                1 : use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible 

                2 : use AGPGART, if possible 

                3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP) 

So use 2 if you want to try AGPGART. None of the above works for me :/

Also, agp doesn't get enabled until X is started, at least not on my machine.

----------

## Rcomian

I think I've found something. I've disabled USB support and everything  else has just started working.

I recompiled just the usb option (nothing underneath it) as a module, loaded the module and X still works.

I'm gonna play with this for a while, thought I'd share with you guys. I'll tell you what I find if you tell me what you find  :Razz: 

----------

## Rcomian

Ok, looks like it works now. I've got nearly all the main USB options and drivers enabled except EHCI (USB2).

It looks like it's USB2 which is breaking things.

----------

## socke

I've got the same problem using XFree and nvidia-drivers 6061 + Kernel 2.6.7 from kernel.org.

X + nvidia-driver = black screen, only ctrl+alt+del works to reboot - ssh login too.

X + nv = works fine, till now (first start).

It already worked with X + nvidia-driver yesterday, I had about 4k fps in glxgears and everything was ok, but today when I tried to startx it hanged...

My Hardware:

Mobo: Asus a7n8x-x (nforce2)

Video: GeForce 4 Ti 4600

----------

## Benson

Ok, i had the same problem with my new computer (GeForce FX5700, nforce2 Ultra, Kernel 2.6.7-r :Cool: . After disabling the USB 2.0 support, it works now! Thx socke for finding this solution!!!  :Cool: 

But now i have another problem: after booting it doesn't start kdm, xdm is in the rc.conf and starts in default runlevel, also the X Font server starts, but after saying "starting local" the screen flickers once (with nvidia in xfree, changing it to nv it flickers three thimes!) and i remain in console modus. In Console 7 where X should start, is no login, no X at all started... Login in as root and starting then kdm (or X) works without problems. Searched the forums, re-read the docs, have done everything there was mentioned, still no success to get my kdm automatically up... anyone else having this issue???

----------

## ewildgoose

 *Benson wrote:*   

> But now i have another problem: after booting it doesn't start kdm, xdm is in the rc.conf and starts in default runlevel, also the X Font server starts, but after saying "starting local" the screen flickers once (with nvidia in xfree, changing it to nv it flickers three thimes!) and i remain in console modus. In Console 7 where X should start, is no login, no X at all started... Login in as root and starting then kdm (or X) works without problems. Searched the forums, re-read the docs, have done everything there was mentioned, still no success to get my kdm automatically up... anyone else having this issue???

 

Although you didn't post your X log files, I **assume** that you *did* already check in there and it *didn't* explain why it failed to start up...?

----------

## beacher

 *Rcomian wrote:*   

> Ok, looks like it works now. I've got nearly all the main USB options and drivers enabled except EHCI (USB2).
> 
> It looks like it's USB2 which is breaking things.

 

After 3 days of pulling my hair out, you have found my answer  :Wink: 

current setup: 2.6.7-gentoo-r7 dev-sources nvidia-glx-1.0.6106 nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 

I don't know if updating my kernel-headers helped or not (my gaming machine was offline for 6 months until I finished a serious honeydo list), so I was coming from 2.4.20-r6 -> 2.6.7 upgrade

This was driving me #&*)# insane.  glxinfo still segfaults but at least it's using the nvidia driver and the /dev/nvidia* devices are showing (they never did show prior to rebuilding the kernel - USB2).  I hope I can figure out whats happening from here.....

```
NForce2 chipset mobo..

  Bus  0, device   2, function  0:

    USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev 163).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xee003000 [0xee003fff].

  Bus  0, device   2, function  1:
```

```
Bus  2, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev 163).

      IRQ 10.
```

Really starting to wonder if it's a USB or NVidia chipset issue at this point.

Shared IRQs.. Nothing surprising just interesting....

Thanks a million!

B

----------

## ivor_orrible

I manage to get 2.6.7 kernel and latest nvidia-kernel working by

selecting devfs and devfs mounted at boot in the kernel config.

And adding nvidia to modules.autoload/kernel2.6

If devfs mounted at boot was not selected the nvidia device would not

appear and it just gave a black screen.

If nvidia was not in autoload gdm would just try to start a few times then

give up and let me log in in text mode.

I never have had to put nvidia in modules.autoload before right up

to kernel 2.6.3 only with 2.6.7.

Ivor Cave

----------

## Ateo

 *Rcomian wrote:*   

> Ok, looks like it works now. I've got nearly all the main USB options and drivers enabled except EHCI (USB2).
> 
> It looks like it's USB2 which is breaking things.

 

Yeap. Looks like EHCI is breaking stuff. I disabled EHCI in my kernel and now I am able to boot into the 2.6.7 series using the nvidia driver.

Is this a kernel bug? A driver bug? An IRQ conflict? Luckily, none of the devices on this system uses USB2 so I'm ok for the time being.... At least now we have concluded that it might be EHCI..

[edit]

Using the following:

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106

nvidia-glx-1.0.6106

ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe

e-GeForce 5200 MX

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r9

Driver: nvidia (as opposed to "nv")

----------

## Narusegawa

I had a problem with this all day. I've just gone into my kernel and changed EHCI to not loaded (it was module before) and now the nvidia works with Xorg.

Latest version of Xorg from emerge (~x86)

NVidia 6601

and 2.6.7-r9 gentoo-dev kernel

Only issue is when killing X it goes into a flickering color screen and I can only ctrl-alt-delete to reboot to get system back.

I'm using an MSI K7N2G-ILSR mobo with NForce2 chipsets and GF4 MX GPU onboard.

----------

## big_pig

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> Yeap. Looks like EHCI is breaking stuff. I disabled EHCI in my kernel and now I am able to boot into the 2.6.7 series using the nvidia driver.
> 
> Is this a kernel bug? A driver bug? An IRQ conflict? Luckily, none of the devices on this system uses USB2 so I'm ok for the time being.... At least now we have concluded that it might be EHCI..
> 
> 

 

I don't think all of EHCI is responible for this behavior. Just to put my experience in...

I had the blank/black screen issue with X and 2.6.7. I'm using the gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.7-r8 to be exact. I was upgrading from 2.6.5. I have nVidia GeForce 2 GTS in my AGP slot. I was using the nVidia drivers (nvidia-kernel: 6106; nvidia-glx: 6106). 

When I complied 2.6.7 the first time included all of EHCI. Here is the sinippet of my kernel config.

```

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

```

Since I was going to be rebuilding the kernel, I decided to try turning off the EHCI options, CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO and CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT. When I launched the new kernel, I didn't have any issues with X and the nVidia driver.

bp

----------

## Ateo

The one thing I have to try is building EHCI as a module whereas all of my issues were when it was built into the kernel..

I'll give that a try....

[edit]

With this config:

```

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

```

I get the black screen again.

For whatever reason, I thought my camera was USB2. I guess my issue is resolved since I do not require EHCI.

----------

## mcqueen

For those of you who fixed this problem by disabling EHCI, this problem should be fixed in 2.6.8.  Or, at least, I hope it does.

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2846

----------

## Locke355

 *Narusegawa wrote:*   

> I had a problem with this all day. I've just gone into my kernel and changed EHCI to not loaded (it was module before) and now the nvidia works with Xorg.
> 
> Latest version of Xorg from emerge (~x86)
> 
> NVidia 6601
> ...

 

I have this exact same problem (using a p4p800 board, 865 chipset). The screen doesn't flicker tho, monitor loses video sync and i have to reboot. (also, i am running XFree.. not xorg)

any ideas on how to fix?

----------

## augury

from /usr/src/linux/arch/i386

```

# 19990713  Artur Skawina <skawina@geocities.com>

#           Added '-march' and '-mpreferred-stack-boundary' support

#

LDFLAGS      := -m elf_i386

OBJCOPYFLAGS   := -O binary -R .note -R .comment -S

LDFLAGS_vmlinux :=

CHECK      := $(CHECK) -D__i386__=1

CFLAGS += -pipe -msoft-float

# prevent gcc from keeping the stack 16 byte aligned

CFLAGS += $(call check_gcc,-mpreferred-stack-boundary=2,)

align := $(subst -functions=0,,$(call check_gcc,-falign-functions=0,-malign-functions=0))

cflags-$(CONFIG_M386)      += -march=i386

cflags-$(CONFIG_M486)      += -march=i486

cflags-$(CONFIG_M586)      += -march=i586

cflags-$(CONFIG_M586TSC)   += -march=i586

cflags-$(CONFIG_M586MMX)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=pentium-mmx,-march=i586)

cflags-$(CONFIG_M686)      += -march=i686

cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMII)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=pentium2,-march=i686)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=pentium3,-march=i686)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUMM)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=pentium3,-march=i686)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUM4)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=prescott,-march=i686)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MK6)      += -march=k6

# Please note, that patches that add -march=athlon-xp and friends are pointless.

# They make zero difference whatsosever to performance at this time.

cflags-$(CONFIG_MK7)      += $(call check_gcc,-march=athlon,-march=i686 $(align)-functions=4)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MK8)      += $(call check_gcc,-march=k8,$(call check_gcc,-march=athlon,-march=i686 $(align)-functions=4))

cflags-$(CONFIG_MCRUSOE)   += -march=i686 $(align)-functions=0 $(align)-jumps=0 $(align)-loops=0

cflags-$(CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=winchip-c6,-march=i586)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MWINCHIP2)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=winchip2,-march=i586)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=winchip2,-march=i586)

cflags-$(CONFIG_MCYRIXIII)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=c3,-march=i486) $(align)-functions=0 $(align)-jumps=0 $(align)-loops=0

cflags-$(CONFIG_MVIAC3_2)   += $(call check_gcc,-march=c3-2,-march=i686)

```

the only way i know to set 16k stacks is to comment out the boundary line in this file in late 2.6.6-2.6.7 kernels.  had to "make V=1" rather than make to find that out. i compiled 2.6.7-gentoo-r10 with:

HOSTCFLAGS	= -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott -DNO_DEBUG -fno-exceptions -fmerge-all-constants -pipe --param max-unrolled-insns=16 -funroll-all-loops -finline-limit=2048 -ffast-math -fsingle-precision-constant -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays

and my compilers default stacks for my arch (since i compile all of my software and it would jam up the registers to have different size stacks to have some different).  runs much less jerky--5200asus nvidia p4c800 2.8P4e runs better than 5700asus nvidia p4c800 3.2Pc (less mem too)--except for antialiasing.  i had gotten kernel panics because i reduce binutils givs.  but ever since that was fixed 2.6.7 has run really well with nvidia drivers.   they f'd with qt real bad but so did half a dozen other things.  mostly the freetype versions are messing me up.  could be xfree--its all fonts anyhow.  thought mabye id upgrade tetex (which is like taking the brick that holds your door open and getting a bigger brick and saying you upgraded the brick).  i cant get it past this cray hooking kpathsea.a piece though.   things designed to break w/flags on purpose.  i've got to fix the font thing though, its crashing my gedit and porthole when ever i try to cut and paste.  i get 

bash-2.05b# porthole

```
Fontconfig warning: line 251: invalid edit binding "same"

Fontconfig warning: line 263: invalid edit binding "same"

No fonts found; this probably means that the fontconfig

library is not correctly configured. You may need to

edit the fonts.conf configuration file. More information

about fontconfig can be found in the fontconfig(3) manual

page and on http://fontconfig.org
```

i was there but i didnt see much, maybe ill try again.

oh yeah just so get dislocated for diverging, theres config flags for via and flatscreens and what not in os-registry in /usr/src/nv but you have to extract the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6106-pkg1 job with -x.  after you build it you cant clean it but you can use it again.

----------

## augury

 *Benson wrote:*   

> Ok, i had the same problem with my new computer (GeForce FX5700, nforce2 Ultra, Kernel 2.6.7-r. After disabling the USB 2.0 support, it works now! Thx socke for finding this solution!!! 
> 
> But now i have another problem: after booting it doesn't start kdm, xdm is in the rc.conf and starts in default runlevel, also the X Font server starts, but after saying "starting local" the screen flickers once (with nvidia in xfree, changing it to nv it flickers three thimes!) and i remain in console modus. In Console 7 where X should start, is no login, no X at all started... Login in as root and starting then kdm (or X) works without problems. Searched the forums, re-read the docs, have done everything there was mentioned, still no success to get my kdm automatically up... anyone else having this issue???

 

if you reinstalled xfree or xorg you have to rebuild qt.  kde should be ok.  i had to uninstall all nvidia stuff and fontconfig and freetype to get qt to build.

----------

## CarlUman

Removing EHCI from the kernel worked for me too  :Smile: 

Finally   :Shocked: 

----------

## isnogood

Thanks to everybody - was ssh'ing my ass off until I found this thread.

BTW:Rcomian - do you got one or two drives in your box?Got the same mobo and that thing crashes every five minutes with two hdd's on the same channel.

----------

## Rcomian

 *isnogood wrote:*   

> BTW:Rcomian - do you got one or two drives in your box?Got the same mobo and that thing crashes every five minutes with two hdd's on the same channel.

 

I got one hdd at the moment, so haven't seen the 2 drive problem. Thanks for letting me know, I'll keep it in mind when I upgrade  :Smile: 

Does it work ok sharing the channels between the hdd & cdroms?

----------

## isnogood

It seems to work with 2.6.7 .So far the box is stable.I'll never switch kernels again.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Dunno about on two different channels - would run into cable problems with the cdrom.

----------

## PEETIE

When unchecking dev/agpgart in the kernel compile menu do you need to uncheck the dri line that appears below it when you uncheck it?

and does it matter where you add the line Option "NvAGP" "1"' in XF86Config?

----------

## Rcomian

 *PEETIE wrote:*   

> When unchecking dev/agpgart in the kernel compile menu do you need to uncheck the dri line that appears below it when you uncheck it?
> 
> and does it matter where you add the line Option "NvAGP" "1"' in XF86Config?

 

Not sure about the dri thing. But the "NvAGP" "1" needs to go inside the 'Section "Device"' for the vid card, as in:

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "DigitalVibrance"       "4" # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              "True" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              "True" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Option     "NvAGP"                 "1" # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          "True" # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card_nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   Driver      "nv" # builtin

#   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection
```

----------

## JoZEr

I noticed when booting gentoo-dev-sources2.6.7-r12 and getting the black screen that removing ehci worked for me... the interesting thing is that those shared IRQ's were part of the problem. When ehci loaded it was saying "Disabling IRQ #10" I went into the BIOS on my system and disabled a bunch of stuff I don't use (Serial port, Parallel port, Firewire) thereby shifting the IRQ's around. Now echi says "Disabling IRQ #3" instead and since my video card is still using IRQ 10, everything worked fine. Now you can have USB 2.0 and accelerated drivers at the same time.

----------

## frameRATE

Is everyone solving this problem by disabling EHCI? Because that didn't work for me. Still getting the black screen when using the nvidia drivers, and it'll boot fine with "nv" (just no 3d support) =(

----------

## frameRATE

ok i got it. the only thing I can think I did that isn't listed in THIS thread is I unplugged my second monitor from the DVI slot so the ONLY one I have hooked up is the VGA. it seemed to work for someone else, but I'm not sure if that fixed it.

All i know is it's working now!

----------

## Moebius

 *orick wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I had similar problems with the latest 2.6.7-gentoo-r5 kernel and nvidia,emerging the latest masked nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 solved my problem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Worked perfectly for me, thanks!

----------

## frameRATE

I would just like to confirm that if I plug in the DVI->VGA adapter into my second slot (DVI) on my ti4600 and hook up the monitor, the nvidia drivers just give me a black screen (and the monitor goes into standby) 

I know at least one other person has had this problem... anyone fixed it?

----------

